# BULLWINKLE



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

This is INCREDIBLE....especially with a bit in his mouth!!! 



Only in Alaska ....... This guy raised an abandoned moose calf with his
Horses, and believe it or not, he has trained it for lumber removal and
Other hauling tasks. Given the 2,000 pounds of robust muscle, and the
Splayed, grippy hooves, he claims it is the best work animal he has. He
Says the secret to keeping the moose around is a sweet salt lick,
Although during the rut he disappears for a couple of weeks, but always comes
Home.... Impressive!!


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

PHOTOSHOP


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I like it.

But.......

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/workmoose.asp


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ACHY said:


> PHOTOSHOP


I gave it a 6.5 last fall.

I'll stay with that score.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pic and photo work. There was a guy that snuck out to his brother's game camera and did some Photoshop work of all these huge trophies coming by. Then he starts putting exotic animals on there after a couple of weeks! :mrgreen:


----------

